# noch einmal FullHD oder schon zu WQHD oder UHD greifen?



## Oadmo (18. Dezember 2014)

Liebe Forum-Mitglieder,

nach der Anschaffung eines neuen PCs steht evtl. die Anschaffung eines neuen Monitors vor der Tür.
Nachdem ich zahlreiche Testberichte gelesen habe, fällt mir auf das, obwohl UHD im Vormarsch ist, noch hauptsächlich FullHD-Monitore als Empfehlung gegeben werden.
Meine Frage (oder Ansporn zur Diskussion) ist, ob es denn überhaupt noch rentabel ist, einen FullHD-Monitor zu kaufen, einfach aufgrund der im Vergleich in die Jahre gekommenen Technik.
Punkt Zwei für den Gedankenanstoß ist natürlich auch die gehäufte Veröffentlichung von UHD-Bildschirmen.

Wär cool wenn ich eure Meinung dazu hören könnte !

Grüße


----------



## alfalfa (18. Dezember 2014)

Naja, wenn du bei neueren Spielen damit leben kannst, diese dann ohne SLI / CF nicht mit vollen Details in UHD-Auflösung zu spielen oder damit lebst, dass du eine FHD-Auflösung vom Bildschirm auf UHD skalieren lässt, dann macht es Sinn, gleich UHD zu kaufen.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Dezember 2014)

Für UHD sind die GPUs noch etwas schwach. Ein 27-Zoller mit 1440 oder 1600p sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## HightechNick (19. Dezember 2014)

Für aktuelle Spiele sind selbst die GTX970/980 mit 4GB am untersten Limit von dem was ich für 1440p empfehlen würde. 4k kannst für aktuelle Titel noch für mehrere Jahre komplett vergessen. 

Wirklich uneingeschränkt nutzbar werden 1440p IMO nur durch absolute Highend-Karten wie die noch nicht erschienen GTX980ti oder Titan 2 mit mind. 6 GB VRAM - oder eben in 1 1/2 Jahren mit der nächsten GPU-Generation.


----------



## BertB (19. Dezember 2014)

so ein blödsinn

zocke jetzt schon uhd,

allerdings mit 2x r9 290
durchaus zufrieden mit der performance

2560x1440 sollte gut laufen mit einer, 
oder gtx 780 aufwärts

drunter würd ich allerdings auch sagen,
lieber full hd

kommt auch sehr aufs spiel an, und die eigenen vorlieben,
was hohe auflösung vs hohe fps angeht,
versuche immer 60fps für vsync zu erreichen

ne interessante alternative sind auch die relativ neuen 21:9 monitore mit 2560x1080,
das ist nur 1,333 x full hd,
der performance einbruch fällt also relativ gering aus,
das breite bild bietet aber einen echten mehrwert, hohe immersion vor allem (eintauchen in das spiel)
für 29" modelle gehts los ab 300€

wäre interessant zu wissen, wie der neue pc genau aussieht


----------



## Oadmo (19. Dezember 2014)

Mein neuer PC
CPU: Intel Xeon e3 1231 v
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX970 Gaming 4G
Ram: 8gb 1600 Crucial Ballistix Sport 
Mainboard: H97 GAMING 3
Netzteil: beQuiet! Pure Power L8 530W 
SSD: Crucial MX100 25 GB
HDD: WD Cavier Black 1tb 
Gehäuse: beQuiet! Silent Base 800 
Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1

Man muss dazu sagen, mir ist die Anzahl  an Details wie Texturen usw sehr wichtig


----------



## JoM79 (19. Dezember 2014)

Für UHD sollten es schon 2 GTX 970 sein.

BTW würde ich das Netzteil nicht nehmen, da wäre ein E10 500W wesentlich besser, sogar ein E10 400W würde locker reichen.


----------



## Kinguin (19. Dezember 2014)

Oadmo schrieb:


> Man muss dazu sagen, mir ist die Anzahl  an Details wie Texturen usw sehr wichtig



wenn du auf Hoch zockst kannse auch die anspruchsvolleren Spiele auf UHD zocken,allerdings ist ganze auch fps abhängig,also ab wann für dich flüssig ist
Vllt wäre nen FHD Monitor mit Downsampling ne Möglichkeit,aber in welchem Preisrahmen willst du kaufen bzw welche Zollgröße hat der Bildschirm?
Und was willst du spielen ?

Kannst dir natürlich auch jetzt nen UHD Monitor holen,aber je nach Anspruch ist das aktuell eher nur Luxus,als wirklich von Nutzen


----------



## Oadmo (19. Dezember 2014)

Dann werde ich das zurück schicken und ein e10  holen.  Kannst du mir noch sagen warum?  

Meine Gaming-Auswahl ist recht breiter natur, fängt bei LoL, über CoD und SC2, Witcher, etc... Also ich test eigentlich fast alles 

Mein aktueller Bildschirm hat eine Größe von 24",  hatte bis jetzt noch kein Bedürfnis nach etwas größerem.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Dezember 2014)

In Kurzform hat das E10 eine wesentlich bessere Technik und  ist leiser.


----------



## HightechNick (19. Dezember 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> so ein blödsinn
> 2560x1440 sollte gut laufen mit einer,
> oder gtx 780 aufwärts
> kommt auch sehr aufs spiel an
> versuche immer 60fps für vsync zu erreichen


Dass es auf das Spiel ankommt ist klar - deshalb habe ich ja "aktuelle Spiele" geschrieben (und damit sicher nicht aktuelle Indie-Titel im Retro-Style oder Brettspiel-Umsetzungen gemeint *g*). 

Ich habe hier eine recht hoch getaktete GTX980 mit 4GB und einen 1440p Monitor und kann Dir versichern, dass Du damit bei aktuellen Spielen wie AC:Unity, Far Cry 4 aber durchaus auch bei älteren Titeln wie AC4:Freedom Cry, Metro Last Light, Crysis 3, etc. Probleme haben wirst Drops auf unter 40fps vollständig zu vermeiden - natürlich nur auf sehr hohen Einstellungen, aber was anderes macht ja keinen Sinn. Warum soll man sich zuerst gegen entsprechenden Aufpreis beim Monitor mit 1440p eine verbesserte Bildqualität holen, um dann Einstellungen auf einen Mix aus Medium und High reduzieren zu müssen und so insgesamt einen schlechteren Gesamteindruck als mit Ultra-Einstellungen auf 1080p zu bekommen.

Eine 3GB Karte wie die von Dir genannte GTX780 hat zudem das Problem, dass bei einigen aktuellen Titeln (und das sind deutlich mehr als nur die bekannten AC:Unity und Shadow of Mordor) der VRAM nicht mehr für Ultra-Texturen in 1440p ausreicht ohne Nachladeruckler zu erzeugen. Auch das macht dann einen 1440p Monitor sehr zweifelhaft, da man sich erst für mehr Schärfe 1440p geholt hat, nur um dann nicht die besten Texturen nutzen zu können und so wieder an Bildschärfe zu verlieren. Oder man muss AA komplett abschalten und hat dann zwar die hohe Auflösung aber übles Kantenflimmern.

Die oben genannten Spiele skalieren übrigens auch mit geringeren Einstellungen nicht großartig die Ansprüche nach unten. 2-3x weniger auffällige Einstellungen von Ultra auf Very High zu reduzieren bringt einstellige Unterschiede bei der Framerate - das reicht mit der GTX980 dann gerade mal um die Drops unter 40fps zu vermeiden, aber bei weitem nicht um auf stabile 60fps zu kommen. 

Um auf Deine 60fps für V-Sync zu kommen und diese auch stabil zu halten bräuchtest Du bei den typischen Framerate-Schwankungen von 3D-Games bereits einen Durchschnitt von ca. 80fps - mit SLI/CF besser noch etwas mehr, da die Framerate-Schwankungen dort größer sind. Viel Spass dabei AC;Unity in 1440p auf eine solche Framerate zu bekommen ohne das Spiel grafisch total herunterzuregeln und dabei weit mehr zu verschandeln als die 1440p an Vorteil bringen. 

Ohne G-Sync und der Tatsache, dass mir damit bereits ein Minimalwert von 40-42fps für flüssiges Spielen ausreicht (was immer noch einen Durchschnitt von ca. 60fps erfordert), würde ich meinen 1440p Monitor regelmäßig verfluchen - zu 99% stabile 60fps/V-Sync hinzubekommen ist in dieser Auflösung mit einer einzelnen GPU bei den oben genannten Games nahezu unmöglich.  Und selbst für den von mir angestrebten Minimalwert von ca. 42fps muss ich bei vielen der oben genannten Titel bereits einzelne Einstellungen reduzieren.

Daher bleibe ich dabei, dass 1440p nur etwas für den Highend-Bereich sind und dann auch mit entsprechenden Grafikkarten und regelmäßiger Aufrüstung der Grafikkarte ohne größere Einschränkungen betrieben werden können. Bevor man in dieser Auflösung mit Mittelklasse-Grafikkarten für ca. 300 Euro einfach mal jedes aktuelle Spiel mit Ultra-Einstellungen betreiben kann, vergehen sicher noch ein paar Jahre. G-Sync (und hoffentlich das kommende Freesync) hilft dabei, erfordert dann aber nach aktuellem Stand einen Monitor für 700-750 Euro. Dafür reicht dann zumindest vorübergehend eine GTX970/4GB für ein recht brauchbares Ergebnis, das aber noch weit davon entfernt ist weitere Aufrüstgedanken zu unterdrücken.


----------



## BertB (19. Dezember 2014)

alles die härtesten hardwarefresser,

die allermeisten spiele laufen locker,

ist mir jetzt aber egal, mr. hightech


----------



## JoM79 (19. Dezember 2014)

Was ist denn eigentlich eine recht hoch getaktete GTX 980?
Man muss auch nicht immer alles auf Ultra drehen, auch auf Hoch sehen die Spiele noch gut aus,
Teilweise bemerkt man noch nicht mal nen Unterschied.
Und nenn mal bitte die "deutlich mehr" Spiele, die die 3GB einer GTX 780 überlaufen lassen?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (19. Dezember 2014)

Naja mit WQHD kann man ja schonmal an AA sparen.
Noch reichen 3GB vRam also viele spiele kratzen da schon drann und manche übersteigen schon mächtig.
Das hat mMn aber nix zu sagen guck WD an was das an vRam frisst läuft abern trotzedem mit ne 2GB vRam karte geschmeidig.
Und wie über mir schon geschrieben wurde gibts in 90% der Games kaum unterschied ob Ultra oder High.


----------



## guaneri (20. Dezember 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> alles die härtesten hardwarefresser,
> 
> die allermeisten spiele laufen locker,
> 
> ist mir jetzt aber egal, mr. hightech



Was soll deine ewig überflüssige Argumentation bezüglich "Hardwarefresser" eigentlich? In der Regel kaufen sich die Leute neue Systeme eben genau für jene Blockbuster die du als als solche betitelst. 
Bei vielen Anfragen bezüglich Systemzusammenstellung werden eben sachen wie AC Unity, Watch Dogs, GTA5 oder Crysis genannt und die Anzahl dieser "Hardwarefresser" steigt in den nächsten Monaten nochmal um ein ganzes Stück an. Weil aus deiner Sicht also die "meisten" Spiele (worunter offenbar ältere Titel und Indie Pruduktionen fallen) spielbar sind, rätst du Leuten zu WQHD und 4k Screens mit absolut abstrusen Versprechungen, dass EINE GTX 780 ausreichen soll um diese Auflösungen ordentlich zu gewährleisten?

In jedem Thread der diese Thematik anschneidet bringst du den selben Topfen und umschreibst nichts anderes als "ich bin zufrieden, läuft irgendwie", bringst aber keinerlei Daten oder Screenshots die uns zeigen bei welchen Spielen du welche Werte erreichst. Andere Leute tun sich jene Arbeit an und bringen wirklich gute Daten und Gründe um User vorzuwarnen, nicht unnötig viel Geld in unausgereifte Technik zu investieren. Was ist bitte deine Intention dahinter? 



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Naja mit WQHD kann man ja schonmal an AA sparen.



Nein kann man nicht wenn der Monitor nativ WQHD darstellt. Die Kantenglättung erreichst du nur via DS. Gehn würde DS von 4k auf WQHD Screen, das du hierbei extrem potente Hardware brauchst versteht sich von selbst.


----------



## HightechNick (20. Dezember 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich eine recht hoch getaktete GTX 980?


Nichts besonderes - ca. 1450MHz Boost + 7800MHz Memory - aber halt mehr als jede verfügbare Custom-Version der GTX980 ab Werk mitbringt. 

Viel höher ist mit Luftkühlung auch nicht stabil drin - wenn man viel Glück hat vielleicht noch 100MHz mehr. Rein für Benchmarks käme ich auch auf solche Werte, aber das ist dann mit meiner Karte nicht über Stunden in allen Spielen stabil. 

Bei 3D Mark 11 komme ich auf ca. 12500 Punkte - mit der nicht stabilen Übertaktung auf ca. 13250 Punkte. Ist aber trotzdem nicht schlecht - mit 2xGTX780 im SLI hatte ich ca. 14750 Punkte, also nicht so viel mehr als jetzt mit der einzelnen GTX980.



> Man muss auch nicht immer alles auf Ultra drehen, auch auf Hoch sehen die Spiele noch gut aus,
> Teilweise bemerkt man noch nicht mal nen Unterschied.


Leider findet man selten Einstellungen die wenig an der Qualität ändern und trotzdem mehr als ein paar FPS Unterschied machen. 

Die Umgebungsdetails will man in einem Open-World-Titel ja eher nicht senken, das würde aber oft am meisten bringen. Und die Textur-Qualität zu senken, macht halt einen großen Teil des 1440p-Schärfe-Vorteils wieder zunichte (bringt auch wenig in Bezug auf FPS und ist eher eine Maßnahme bei VRAM-Mangel).

Ich gehe ja gezwungenermaßen auch bei einzelnen Einstellungen etwas runter und nutzt meist nur FXAA, aber trotzdem  habe ich bei vielen aufwendigen Titeln keine Chance auf stabile 60fps in 1440p - die knapp über 40fps für Gsync sind aber zumindest ohne große Einschränkungen machbar.

Bei Shadow of Mordor ist der Unterschied tatsächlich gering - deshalb hat man hier die Ultra-Texturen auch ausgelagert und bietet sie getrennt zum Download an. Bei den aktuellen Ubisoft-Titeln (FC4 und AC:U) ist der Unterschied zwischen Ultra-Texturen und der zweithöchsten Stufe aber schon deutlich sichtbar.



> Und nenn mal bitte die "deutlich mehr" Spiele, die die 3GB einer GTX 780 überlaufen lassen?


Hier ein paar Links - nicht bei jedem dieser Spiele führt geringerer Speicher gleich zu auffälligen Rucklern, aber den Trend kann man schon ganz gut sehen:

Lords of the Fallen: http://gamegpu.ru/images/remote/htt...PU-Action-Lords_Of_The_Fallen-test-vram_2.jpg
Ryse: http://gamegpu.ru/images/remote/htt...-Action-Ryse_Son_of_Rome-test-Ryse_vram_2.jpg
Watch Dogs: http://gamegpu.ru/images/remote/htt...Action-Watch_Dogs_Bad_Blood_-test-wd_vram.jpg
Far Cry 4: http://gamegpu.ru/images/remote/htt...GPU-Action-Far_Cry_4-nv-test-FarCry4_vram.jpg
AC:Unity: http://gamegpu.ru/images/remote/htt...Action-Assassins_Creed_Unity-test-ac_vram.jpg
CoD:AW: http://gamegpu.ru/images/remote/htt...ll_of_Duty_Advanced_Warfare-test-cod_vram.jpg

Elite Dangerous und Shadow of Mordor gehören übrigens auch zu den Titeln die mehr als 3GB nutzen - dort habe ich aber auf die schnelle keine offiziellen Testberichte gefunden.

Wenn man sich das so anschaut, sind das fast 50% der Blockbuster-Neuerscheinungen der letzten Monate.  Mit weniger als 4GB würde ich da bei 1440p für die nächsten Monate und Jahre nicht mehr ins Rennen gehen wollen. 

Privat sind solche Tests - vor allem was die tatsächliche Auswirkung auf das Spielerlebnis angeht - schwer durchführbar, aber beim Wechsel von 3GB auf 4GB habe ich durchaus bei einigen Spielen spürbare Unterschiede bemerkt (reduzierte Pop-Ins, weniger Ruckler) - diese aber nicht schriftlich festgehalten, so dass ich jetzt Zahlen und Ergebnisse erfinden müsste - deshalb stattdessen die Links von oben.


----------



## Blackout27 (20. Dezember 2014)

Moin Moin

Also ich habe eine normal getaktete 970 und ein 4K Monitor (mit G-Sync) und konnte bisher alle Games in 4K und hohen-max. Details zocken bei mind. 30fps (ohne SMAA). Lediglich das neue AC Unity läuft bei mir um die 20-30Fps was nicht so der Hit ist. Allerdings läuft das Game auch so nicht wirklich^^.
Gerade das neue Metal Gear Solid macht in 4K einfach 4x soviel Spaß 
Ich bin von 4K überzeugt aber auch nur im Zusammenspiel mit G-Sync. 

Zum Thema 4GB, hatte vorher eine GTX780 und der eine zusätzliche GB hat sich schon ab und an bemerkbar gemacht.


Grüße


----------



## alfalfa (20. Dezember 2014)

HightechNick schrieb:


> Nichts besonderes - ca. 1450MHz Boost + 7800MHz Memory - aber halt mehr als jede verfügbare Custom-Version der GTX980 ab Werk mitbringt.
> 
> Bei 3D Mark 11 komme ich auf ca. 12500 Punkte - mit der nicht stabilen Übertaktung auf ca. 13250 Punkte. Ist aber trotzdem nicht schlecht - mit 2xGTX780 im SLI hatte ich ca. 14750 Punkte, also nicht so viel mehr als jetzt mit der einzelnen GTX980.



Meinst du den Gesamtscore oder Graphics Score?
Mit meiner übertakteten (game stable) GTX 970 komme ich im 3dMark 11 auf 14091 Gesamtscore und 17714 im Graphics Score.
Wo ist bei dir der Wurm drin?

Ansonsten hast du natürlich absolut Recht, mit dem was du schreibst.
Eine einzelne Grafikkarte (DUAL GPU mal ausgeschlossen) reicht bei aktuellen Spielen (und die hast du ja schon aufgelistet) in den höchsten Einstellungen für 4 K nicht aus, um flüssig zu spielen.

@thehate91
Du kaufst dir eine 970 und einen teuren Monitor, um dann mit 30 fps zu spielen?
Jeder Mensch empfindet ja anders, aber wenn ich ein Grid Autosport mit konstanten 60 fps spiele und danach versuche, ein NFS Rivals, das nur mit 30 FPS Lock läuft zu spielen, dann quälen sich meine Augen nur noch, weil es sowas von ungeschmeidig aussieht.
AC Unity läuft bei mir in FHD mit FXAA die meiste Zeit bei 60 FPS. Spiel ist ungepatched und der einzige gravierende Bug ist, dass es alle halbe Stunde mal für 3-4 Sekunden stockt (Bild bleibt komplett stehen) und dann läuft es ganz normal weiter .
Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass das mit 20-30 FPS noch Spaß macht, G-Sync hin oder her (das macht doch unterm Strich auch nicht mehr, als Tearing zu verhindern, weil der Monitor seine Bildrate 1:1 an die der Grafikkarte anpasst).

Also wenn man neue Spiele mit 20-30 FPS in 4K zocken will, dann reicht eine einzige 970 wohl aus. Aber wer will das ernsthaft?


----------



## JoM79 (20. Dezember 2014)

HightechNick schrieb:


> Nichts besonderes - ca. 1450MHz Boost + 7800MHz Memory - aber halt mehr als jede verfügbare Custom-Version der GTX980 ab Werk mitbringt.
> Viel höher ist mit Luftkühlung auch nicht stabil drin - wenn man viel Glück hat vielleicht noch 100MHz mehr. Rein für Benchmarks käme ich auch auf solche Werte, aber das ist dann mit meiner Karte nicht über Stunden in allen Spielen stabil.
> Bei 3D Mark 11 komme ich auf ca. 12500 Punkte - mit der nicht stabilen Übertaktung auf ca. 13250 Punkte. Ist aber trotzdem nicht schlecht - mit 2xGTX780 im SLI hatte ich ca. 14750 Punkte, also nicht so viel mehr als jetzt mit der einzelnen GTX980.


Erst schreibst du, sie ist recht hochgetaktet und dann auf einmal nichts besonderes.
Wobei 1450 Boost auch nicht wirklich viel ist, hatte jetzt mit mindestens 1600MHz gerechnet.
Bei 3D Mark11 habe ich 13672 Punkte mit ner normalen EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0.
Die boostet ab Werk schon auf ca,1442MHz und Speicher normal auf 7000MHz.



thehate91 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Also ich habe eine normal getaktete 970 und ein 4K Monitor (mit G-Sync) und konnte bisher alle Games in 4K und hohen-max. Details zocken bei mind. 30fps (ohne SMAA). Lediglich das neue AC Unity läuft bei mir um die 20-30Fps was nicht so der Hit ist. Allerdings läuft das Game auch so nicht wirklich^^.
> Ich bin von 4K überzeugt aber auch nur im Zusammenspiel mit G-Sync.


Selbst mit Gsync wären mir 30fps zu wenig, komme gerade so mit 60fps/60HZ klar.


----------



## BertB (20. Dezember 2014)

mir gehts um das runtermachen hoher auflösungen,
für mich gibts nichts wichtigeres

es ist sehr geschmacksache, wie man zockt,
ich mag diese absoluten behauptungen nicht

immer wird von leuten behauptet "unspielbar",
stimmt aber nicht

auf mal soll ne 780 zu lahm sein für wqhd
klar gibts spiele, die das in die knie zwingen,
von 4k hab ich das nicht behauptet, das ist über doppet so viele pixel

full hd wär für mich jedenfalls keine alternative mehr,
da bin ich seit jahren weg von, 2011

fette monitore lohnen sich einfach so sehr,
sieht viel besser aus

falls dein name ne geige sein soll,
die schreibt man anders


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (20. Dezember 2014)

> Meine Gaming-Auswahl ist recht breiter natur, fängt bei LoL, über CoD und SC2, Witcher, etc... Also ich test eigentlich fast alles
> 
> Mein aktueller Bildschirm hat eine Größe von 24", hatte bis jetzt noch kein Bedürfnis nach etwas größerem.



 Du hast kein Bedürfnis nach mehr und fragst resp. willst eine Empfehlung für mehr? Da denke ich wirst du mit WQHD oder (21:9) da fehlt mir der Fachbegriff 

(21:9) - Produktvergleich Dell UltraSharp U2913WM, 29" (210-41201/210-41199), ASUS PB298Q, 29" (90LM00C0-B01170), Philips 298P4QJEB, 29" (298P4QJEB/00) | Geizhals Deutschland 
(Sollten von der Höhe kein Problem für dich darstellen, da du einen 24' besitzt, die wo einen 27' und 29' wissen was ich meine )

(WHQD) - Produktvergleich Dell UltraSharp U2713HM, 27" (210-40661/210-40667), ASUS PB278Q, 27" (90LMGA070T01081C), BenQ BL2710PT, 27" (9H.LAALB.QBE) | Geizhals Deutschland 
(Die nächsten Anwärter für dein neues Zuhause)

P.S - Was ist eigentlich dein Budget, wenn du dich für einen der Monitore entscheiden würdest?


----------



## HightechNick (20. Dezember 2014)

alfalfa schrieb:


> Meinst du den Gesamtscore oder Graphics Score?
> Mit meiner übertakteten (game stable) GTX 970 komme ich im 3dMark 11 auf 14091 Gesamtscore und 17714 im Graphics Score.
> Wo ist bei dir der Wurm drin?


Der Wurm ist, dass ich 3D Mark / Firestrike und nicht 3D Mark 11 gemeint habe - hatte mich beim Schreiben vertan. Ich habe gerade versucht 3D Mark 11 zu installieren, aber das klappt irgendwie nicht, obwohl ich schon laut Anleitung das Systeminfo-Tool manuell installiert habe. 

Bin ich bei Firestrike auch so weit von Deinen Werten weg? Habe den Test gerade nochmal gemacht, mit folgendem Ergebnis: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4930K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X79-DELUXE


----------



## alfalfa (20. Dezember 2014)

HightechNick schrieb:


> Der Wurm ist, dass ich 3D Mark / Firestrike und nicht 3D Mark 11 gemeint habe - hatte mich beim Schreiben vertan. Ich habe gerade versucht 3D Mark 11 zu installieren, aber das klappt irgendwie nicht, obwohl ich schon laut Anleitung das Systeminfo-Tool manuell installiert habe.
> 
> Bin ich bei Firestrike auch so weit von Deinen Werten weg? Habe den Test gerade nochmal gemacht, mit folgendem Ergebnis: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4930K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X79-DELUXE



Nee, das passt!

Habe im Firestrike Gesamtscore 10672 und Graphics 13483. Bist mit der 980 also knapp 2000 Punkte über meiner 970 und den Rest reißt dein i7 natürlich raus.

3dMark11: Habe es eben nochmal durchlaufen lassen (mit neuem 347.09 Beta Treiber) und mein Score ist auf 14193 gesamt, 17964 Grahpics gestiegen.
Dann habe ich mal das neueste Update für den 3dMark11 gezogen und nun stürzt er sofort beim ersten Test ab und danach taktet sich meine Karte im 2d-Betrieb nicht wieder auf's Minimum runter. Komisch...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinguin (20. Dezember 2014)

@TE bitte einmal Budget nennen und die Zollgrösse,die du willst
Wenn du nämlich bereit bist, viel Geld auszugeben und dir diesen Luxus gönnen kannst,kannse dir auch jetzt schon nein 4k Monitor holen
Ich persönlich würde das Geld aber lieber wogegen , mir nein günstigen Fhd mit sagen 24Zoll holen und einfach DS,ist etwas weniger scharf als native 4k aber glättet wunderbar, da DS,also Downsampling,auch nur nen AA ist
In ein paar Jahren gönnse dir dann nein richtig guten 4k Monitor, der gut ausgestattet ist und dann hasse vllt auch mehr Grafikpower zur Verfügung 
Zudem wird 4k dann eh recht günstig sein 
Alles ne Frage des Geldes


----------



## Blackout27 (21. Dezember 2014)

@ alfalfa

Ich hatte vorher den Asus VG248QE (144 Herz + strobelight das wohl geschmeidigste Spielegefühl was man sich wünschen kann, dagegen sind 60 Herz ein Witz). G-Sync ist kein simples Programm was Tearing vorbeugt sondern ein echter Mehrwert für eine ruhige und flüssige Bilddarstellung. Mein Rat, teste einfach mal G-Sync  Alles ab 30 Fps wirkt sehr ruhig und flüssig wie 60 Fps (+), alles darunter kann man niemanden zumuten da sich dann G-Sync abschaltet aber falls dich die Technik interessieren sollte kannst du es ja nachlesen. Allerdings läuft keines meiner Games auf unter 30 Fps (wie im Post beschrieben bis auf ACU).

Daher hatte ich auch im Post geschrieben das ich 4K nur in Verbindung mit G-Sync momentan empfehlen würde. Die hohe Auflösung und G-Sync haben mich überzeugt um mein alten Asus in Rente zu schicken (bis auf CS Go wo mir strobelight dann doch etwas fehlt da auch G-Sync keine  echten120/144 Herz ersetzen kann!)

Grüße


----------



## alfalfa (21. Dezember 2014)

Also ich glaube dir gern, dass G-Sync klasse ist. Ob sich 30 FPS wie 60 FPS anfühlen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen (und ehrlich gesagt auch schwer glauben), aber das mit dem testen sagst du so einfach...
So ein Monitor kostet ja schon was und bevor ich von meinem 23,6" FHD auf einen 4K mit G-Sync umsteige muss in Sachen Hardware, Spielen und Preisen schon noch bissel was geschehen, denn ich möchte das in aktuellen Spielen schon oberhalb von 30 FPS mit höchsten Details genießen und das geht mit einer einzigen Grafikkarte momentan sehr schwer.
Von daher bleibe ich bestimmt noch 1-2 Jahre auf FHD mit Kantenglättung, 60 FPS und (in älteren Spielen) DS.
Der nächste Monitor wird auf jeden Fall 4K, ein Sync-Feature (mal sehen, was sich durchsetzt) und wahrscheinlich auch mehr als 24" haben. Aber das dann bitte unter 300,- €, denn die passende Grafikkarte dazu wird auch nicht billig.

Von daher bleib ich dabei, weil es hier um einen neuen Monitor in der aktuellen Situation ging: 4K nur mit SLI / CF, wenn mit hohen Einstellungen flüssig gespielt werden soll.


----------



## Blackout27 (21. Dezember 2014)

@ alfalfa

Habe mein Post nochmal etwas umgeschrieben um mein Eindruck besser zum Ausdruck zu bringen (mit Bsp und co).
Noch 1-2 Jahre warten ist auch sicher die vernünftigere Alternative aber ich hatte eben Lust ^.^

P.S. wenn du in Sachsen Anhalt wohnst kannst du gerne vorbei kommen und es mal testen


----------



## alfalfa (21. Dezember 2014)

Danke für dein Angebot!
Wohne in Berlin, aber bin öfter mal in Halle unterwegs.
G-Sync interessiert mich schon etwas.

Aber warum ACU auf deinem System unter 30 FPS läuft, verstehe ich wirklich nicht! Du hast zwar 500 MHz weniger CPU-Takt (vielleicht legste mal was drauf?), aber dafür dank HT 4 zusätzliche virtuelle Kerne und dein RAM taktet höher.
Meine Grafikkarte hat zwar 100 MHz mehr im Boost und VRAM läuft auf 4000, aber das kann doch nicht so einen krassen Unterschied machen, dass ich es (bis auf gelegentliche Einbrüche) die meiste Zeit mit 60 FPS spiele und du unter 30?!
Ich nutze in diesem Spiel FXAA, weil ich subjektiv der Meinung bin, dass es sogar besser als 4x MSAA aussieht, das im Vergleich wirklich viel Leistung kostet.
Was nutzt du? Ich such eine Erklärung, warum es bei mir besser läuft (Version 1.0 ohne Patches).

Nur, damit du siehst, dass ich dir keinen Mist erzähle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackout27 (21. Dezember 2014)

Ich wohne in Naumburg (Saale). Das liegt ungefähr 1st von Halle entfernt. Sollten wir im neuen Jahr mal hinbekommen. Kommst du einfach mal an einem Freitag vorbei und ich bewirte dich im Gegenzug 

Beziehen sich die 60 Fps auf 4K bzw 1080p mit DSR? In 4K habe ich 20-30 Fps, in 1440p/1800p dann über 30 Fps. Ich nutze auch FXAA und alles auf max da es auf meinem System kaum Performancevorteile zw niedrig und max gibt ( ca 2 Fps). Habe bis zum Patch 3 alles drauf. Den neuen aus Zeitgründen noch nicht.

Wir können aber per PN weiter schreiben ansonsten schweift der Thread wohl etwas ab ^^


----------



## Oadmo (21. Dezember 2014)

mein Budget ist im Preissegment der 300 Euro, +/- 50.


----------



## HightechNick (21. Dezember 2014)

Bei 300 Euro würde ich erst mal auf Qualität gehen, statt auf höhere Auflösungen zu schielen. 

Wie hier im Thread schon ein paar Mal von verschiedenen Usern geschrieben wurde ist G-Sync ein geniales Feature, das nach meiner Einschätzung alles knapp über 40fps wie 60fps wirken lässt. Spätestens ab 45fps halte ich es für sehr schwer einen Unterschied zu stabilen 60fps zu erkennen. Und stabile 60fps bedeutet ja nicht irgendwie einen Durchschnitt von 60fps zu erreichen, sondern deutlich mehr, damit es keine Drops unter diesen V-Sync-Wert gibt. Während ein kurzer Drop auf unter 45fps in G-Sync noch kein Untergang ist, ist das bei V-Sync/60fps direkt ein nerviger Ruckler. Auch der Input-Lag von V-Sync entfällt. Allerdings beginnen die G-Sync Monitore bei ca. 400 Euro - Du müsstest also auf Dein aktuelles Maximum noch ein wenig drauflegen - in Anbetracht dessen, dass Du damit gefühlt eine komplette Grafikkartengeneration gewinnst, ist das aber sehr gut investiertes Geld. 

Wenn es kein G-Sync-Monitor werden soll, da ein TN-Panel für Dich nicht in Frage kommt oder die 50 Euro mehr absolut nicht gehen, ist der Eizo FG2421 eine gute Alternative - der ist teilweise als Refurbished-Geräte direkt bei Eizo für 350 Euro und somit knapp für Dein Limit erhältlich. Durch das VA-Panel hat der Monitor einen sehr guten Schwarzwert und Kontrast (was bei TN-Panels ein Problem ist) ohne dass man dafür auf kurze Reaktionszeiten verzichten muss. 120Hz und der 240Hz Turbo sorgen für geringe Bewegungsunschärfe, sofern man halbwegs hohe Framerates erreicht. Von daher ist das IMO der beste Nicht-G-Sync-Spielemonitor, der durch das VA-Panel auch besser als ein TN-Panel als Allround-Gerät geeignet ist.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Dezember 2014)

Würde ich so nicht sagen.
Erstens ist das keine Allround Monitor und zweitens ist ihm der LG 24GM77 in anderen Sachen klar überlegen.
Da wäre die schnellere Reaktionszeit und der niedrigere Inputlag, sowie die Gamingfeatures ala Schwarzstabilisator.
Zudem spiegelt der Eizo, was nicht jedem gefallen sollte.
Zum Schluss bleiben noch die 100€ mehr Neupreis.


----------



## Atent123 (21. Dezember 2014)

HightechNick schrieb:


> Bei 300 Euro würde ich erst mal auf Qualität gehen, statt auf höhere Auflösungen zu schielen.
> 
> Wie hier im Thread schon ein paar Mal von verschiedenen Usern geschrieben wurde ist G-Sync ein geniales Feature, das nach meiner Einschätzung alles knapp über 40fps wie 60fps wirken lässt. Spätestens ab 45fps halte ich es für sehr schwer einen Unterschied zu stabilen 60fps zu erkennen. Und stabile 60fps bedeutet ja nicht irgendwie einen Durchschnitt von 60fps zu erreichen, sondern deutlich mehr, damit es keine Drops unter diesen V-Sync-Wert gibt. Während ein kurzer Drop auf unter 45fps in G-Sync noch kein Untergang ist, ist das bei V-Sync/60fps direkt ein nerviger Ruckler. Auch der Input-Lag von V-Sync entfällt. Allerdings beginnen die G-Sync Monitore bei ca. 400 Euro - Du müsstest also auf Dein aktuelles Maximum noch ein wenig drauflegen - in Anbetracht dessen, dass Du damit gefühlt eine komplette Grafikkartengeneration gewinnst, ist das aber sehr gut investiertes Geld.
> 
> Wenn es kein G-Sync-Monitor werden soll, da ein TN-Panel für Dich nicht in Frage kommt oder die 50 Euro mehr absolut nicht gehen, ist der Eizo FG2421 eine gute Alternative - der ist teilweise als Refurbished-Geräte direkt bei Eizo für 350 Euro und somit knapp für Dein Limit erhältlich. Durch das VA-Panel hat der Monitor einen sehr guten Schwarzwert und Kontrast (was bei TN-Panels ein Problem ist) ohne dass man dafür auf kurze Reaktionszeiten verzichten muss. 120Hz und der 240Hz Turbo sorgen für geringe Bewegungsunschärfe, sofern man halbwegs hohe Framerates erreicht. Von daher ist das IMO der beste Nicht-G-Sync-Spielemonitor, der durch das VA-Panel auch besser als ein TN-Panel als Allround-Gerät geeignet ist.



Naja wen man genug FPs hat würde ich auf einen Lightboost Hack Monitor gehen.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Dezember 2014)

Warum nen Lightboosthack benutzen, wenn es Monitore mit integrierter Bewegungsunschärfereduktion gibt?


----------



## Atent123 (21. Dezember 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum nen Lightboosthack benutzen, wenn es Monitore mit integrierter Bewegungsunschärfereduktion gibt?



Funktioniert das nicht genauso wie der Lightboosthack ?


----------



## JoM79 (21. Dezember 2014)

Im Prinzip ja, aber du brauchst nichts grossartig umstellen, sondern kannst es bequem über die Einstellungen des Monitors nutzen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. Dezember 2014)

Genau mal abgesehen das Strobe voll auf die Klotzen geht un der Monitor dunkel wie de Nacht wird ist so ein wahnsinns unterschied auch net mehr wahrnehmbar.
Lieber den besten 144Hz Monitor nehmen von Latenz/Bildaufbau und auf Strobe verzichten.


----------



## HightechNick (22. Dezember 2014)

Der von mir empfohlene Eizo wird im Turbo 240 Modus nicht spürbar dunkler - das ist einer der Vorteile dieses Monitors. Ich habe den Modus dort durchgehend eingeschaltet - auch im Desktopbetrieb, da es einfach nicht stört.

Der ROG-Swift wird dunkler, aber der Unterschied ist nur dann wie Tag und Nacht, wenn man sich vorher mit Helligkeit 80-100 die Augen ausgebrannt hat. Wenn man vorher mit empfohlenen 20-40 Helligkeit gearbeitet hat, hält sich die Reduktion durch den ULBM-Modus in Grenzen, da dieser die Helligkeit zum Ausgleich automatisch auf Maximum aufdreht.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Dezember 2014)

HightechNick schrieb:


> Der von mir empfohlene Eizo wird im Turbo 240 Modus nicht spürbar dunkler - das ist einer der Vorteile dieses Monitors. Ich habe den Modus dort durchgehend eingeschaltet - auch im Desktopbetrieb, da es einfach nicht stört.


Er wird dunkler, hier mal Zitat aus dem Test von Prad:
"Ein anderer Nachteil ist, dass die maximale Helligkeit des Displays wegen der ausgeprägten Dunkelphasen um etwa 30 Prozent nachlässt. Da die Technik nur bei schnell bewegten Bildern wirken kann, schaltet man die Option bei eher statischen Bildinhalten besser aus."
Und bevor du fragst, ich habe das gerade nochmal selber überprüft und meine Frau bestätigt es auch.
Aber Respekt, dafür dass es dir anscheinend nichts ausmacht wenn das Backlight dann flimmert.
Mir tun da nach ner halben Stunde die Augen weh.


----------



## HightechNick (22. Dezember 2014)

Hast Du den Eizo FG2421 - in Deiner Signatur steht ja der LG?  Wenn ja, empfindest Du den Unterschied wie 30%?  Beim ROG Swift sieht man sofort wenn der ULMB-Modus aktiv ist - beim Eizo muss man IMO schon genauer hinschauen und auf Details achten, um den Unterschied zu sehen - oder halt direkt den vorher/nachher Vergleich beim Umschalten durchführen. 

Beim ROG Swift würde ich nicht im Traum daran denken am Desktop im ULMB-Modus zu arbeiten, am Eizo ist das für mich kein Problem. Der macht ja im Gegensatz zu den anderen Varianten auch aus 120Hz ein 240Hz Bild, was auch das Flackern deutlich geringer ausfallen lässt als bei einem 120Hz Bildschirm der plötzlich Schwarzbilder einfügt.

Der Prad-Test ist IMO in vielerlei Hinsicht inkl. der vergebenen Note nicht gut. Dem ROG Swift geben sie trotz diverser Mängel ein "sehr gut" mit der Begründung "Unsere Gesamtnote kann der ASUS PG278Q durch seine herausragende Leistung im Gameplay erzielen, auch wenn diese knapp ausfällt. In diesem Fall soll auch die innovative Technik gewürdigt werden. Dennoch sollte jedem klar sein, dass dies kein Allround-Monitor ist."

Komischerweise hätte man genau mit dieser Begründung dem Eizo FG2421 vor einem Jahr auch ein "sehr gut" geben können. Der wurde aber wie ein Standard-Monitor getestet und hat dann ein "befriedigend" bekommen.

Das Panel des ROG-Swift hat definiv mehr Mängel im Allround-Einsatz als das eines Eizo FG2421 - und ich spreche jeweils von einem mängelfreien Exemplar - beim Eizo gibt es ja auch welche mit starkem Clouding, die man aber problemlos umgetauscht bekommt. Würde es für den Eizo ein G-Sync Modul geben würde ich den ROG-Swift sofort wieder abstoßen, da außer der Auflösung bildtechnisch beim Eizo alles besser ist. Schwarzwert, kräftigere Farben, Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, Blickwinkel, Farbhomogenität - nur wird das halt alles durch G-Sync überstrahlt, so dass für mich momentan leider kein Weg am ROG Swift vorbeiführt, obwohl er ansonsten sicher kein "sehr gut" verdienen würde.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Dezember 2014)

Ich frage mich gerade, wie man bei einem VA Monitor mit dem  Auge Clouding sehen soll.
Und ja, ich habe den FG2421 auch hier stehen.
Das Flackern ist beim Eizo genauso da, das ist wie eine PWM Steuerung mit 240Hz.
Es mag nicht so extrem sein, da ja das gleiche Bild nochmal nachgeblitzt wird anstatt ein schwarzes zwischendurch, aber trotzdem lecuhtet das Backlight mit 240Hz.


----------



## OC.Conny (22. Dezember 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> so ein blödsinn
> 
> zocke jetzt schon uhd,
> 
> ...




Kann mir auch mit deinen 2 Karten nicht vorstellen das UHD mit ausreichend FPS läuft wenn ich sehe wie meine GTX 780 bei 2560x1440 in die Knie geht und deine 60 FPS  für V-Sync sind auch ein Witz für Leute die 80 und mehr FPS gewohnt sind 

Also aus meiner Sicht sind wir bei UHD noch ein ganzes Stück weit weg von ausreichend Performance vielleicht 2xTITAN Z im SLI  



guaneri schrieb:


> Was soll deine ewig überflüssige Argumentation bezüglich "Hardwarefresser" eigentlich? In der Regel kaufen sich die Leute neue Systeme eben genau für jene Blockbuster die du als als solche betitelst.
> Bei vielen Anfragen bezüglich Systemzusammenstellung werden eben sachen wie AC Unity, Watch Dogs, GTA5 oder Crysis genannt und die Anzahl dieser "Hardwarefresser" steigt in den nächsten Monaten nochmal um ein ganzes Stück an. Weil aus deiner Sicht also die "meisten" Spiele (worunter offenbar ältere Titel und Indie Pruduktionen fallen) spielbar sind, rätst du Leuten zu WQHD und 4k Screens mit absolut abstrusen Versprechungen, dass EINE GTX 780 ausreichen soll um diese Auflösungen ordentlich zu gewährleisten?
> 
> In jedem Thread der diese Thematik anschneidet bringst du den selben Topfen und umschreibst nichts anderes als "ich bin zufrieden, läuft irgendwie", bringst aber keinerlei Daten oder Screenshots die uns zeigen bei welchen Spielen du welche Werte erreichst. Andere Leute tun sich jene Arbeit an und bringen wirklich gute Daten und Gründe um User vorzuwarnen, nicht unnötig viel Geld in unausgereifte Technik zu investieren. Was ist bitte deine Intention dahinter?
> ...




Genau meine  Meinung . . . wenn ich Leute beraten möchte muss ich vom aktuellen ausgehen was auf dem Markt ist und da läuft ein aktueller Triple-A Titel auch mit 2 Karten , egal ob nun SLI oder Crossfire, nicht auf 4K ausser man mag ne Diashow



thehate91 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Also ich habe eine normal getaktete 970 und ein 4K Monitor (mit G-Sync) und konnte bisher alle Games in 4K und hohen-max. Details zocken bei mind. 30fps (ohne SMAA). Lediglich das neue AC Unity läuft bei mir um die 20-30Fps was nicht so der Hit ist. Allerdings läuft das Game auch so nicht wirklich^^.
> Gerade das neue Metal Gear Solid macht in 4K einfach 4x soviel Spaß
> ...




. . . mit meiner GTX 780 auf 2560x1440 komme ich nicht über 30FPS in AC:UNITY und du erzählst da was von 4K . . . never never . . . *N E V E R *


und noch etwas G-Sync läuft erst ab 30FPS drunter fängt es nicht an zu arbeiten


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (22. Dezember 2014)

OC.Conny schrieb:


> Kann mir auch mit deinen 2 Karten nicht vorstellen das UHD mit ausreichend FPS läuft wenn ich sehe wie meine GTX 780 bei 2540x1440 in die Knie geht und deine 60 FPS  für V-Sync sind auch ein Witz für Leute die 80 und mehr FPS gewohnt sind
> 
> Also aus meiner Sicht sind wir bei UHD noch ein ganzes Stück weit weg von ausreichend Performance vielleicht 2xTITAN Z im SLI



Ich errinere mich an einen PCGH Test bei dem Sie die Titan Z gegen 2 X 980 haben antreten lassen.
Und soweit ich mich errinere hatten die 2x 980 ab einer Auflösung von 2540x1440 die Nase vorn.
Einfach weil selbst die Titan Z nicht mehr genug Rechenleistung hatte und da haben ihr auch die 8GB VRam nicht geholfen 

Also: Für flüssige 60FPS in UHD braucht man aktuell 2 Grakas  (Für aktuelle AAA-Titel versteht sich...)


----------



## alfalfa (22. Dezember 2014)

OC.Conny schrieb:


> Kann mir auch mit deinen 2 Karten nicht vorstellen das UHD mit ausreichend FPS läuft wenn ich sehe wie meine GTX 780 bei 2540x1440 in die Knie geht und deine 60 FPS  für V-Sync sind auch ein Witz für Leute die 80 und mehr FPS gewohnt sind



Das musst du mir jetzt mal erklären, was an den 60 FPS VSync der Witz sein soll?! Der Witz ist eher, mit 80 FPS auf einem 60 Hz Bildschirm zu spielen und dadurch von Tearing geplagt zu werden.
Was bringen dir zusätzliche FPS, die du nicht sehen kannst? Da macht VSync mit der maximalen Bildrate des Monitors schon Sinn!
Und mit zwei 290'ern kann ich mir durchaus flüssiges Spielen in 4K vorstellen. Verstehe deinen Vergleich zu deiner einzelnen GTX 780 nicht - die 290 ist (jeweils in Standardausführung) schon einen Tick schneller als die 780 und hat dabei noch 1 GB mehr VRAM und genau das bringt in ACU einen Vorteil, denn ich sehe regelmäßig eine Auslastung von 3,5 GB im Afterburner.



OC.Conny schrieb:


> . . . mit meiner GTX 780 auf 2560x1440 komme ich nicht über 30FPS in AC:UNITY und du erzählst da was von 4K . . . never never . . . *N E V E R *



Also nur weil du von der Performance deiner 780 enttäuscht bist, muss das ja nicht bei allen so sein? Er hat eine 970!
Ich habe ACU eben in 2560x1440 gespielt und hatte meistens 50 FPS. Minimum waren 45, Maximum 55 (alle Einstellungen auf das höchstmögliche, FXAA).

In 2160P sehe ich aber auch nur noch 23 - 29 FPS und finde keinen Spaß mehr am Spiel. Mit einer zweiten Karte sollte es aber spielbar sein.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Dezember 2014)

Naja teilweise machen 80fps bei 60Hz schon Sinn.
Habe bei BF4 auch um die 80fps und ich lebe da lieber mit Tearing, als das ich mit Vsync an nichts mehr treffe.


----------



## amer_der_erste (22. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

FHD / WQHD / UHD ?! 

Was denkt ihr?

Will mir nen neuen Moni zulegen, 24 Zoll sollten es werden..
Bin etwas hin und her gerissen - ob ich nicht doch lieber bei FHD bleiben soll oder den Versuch mit WQHD wagen sollte ..

Meine HW seht ihr in der Signatur. Zocke die aktuellen Games gerne auf Hoch bis Ultra.

Was meint ihr ?


----------



## OC.Conny (22. Dezember 2014)

alfalfa schrieb:


> Das musst du mir jetzt mal erklären, was an den 60 FPS VSync der Witz sein soll?! Der Witz ist eher, mit 80 FPS auf einem 60 Hz Bildschirm zu spielen und dadurch von Tearing geplagt zu werden.
> Was bringen dir zusätzliche FPS, die du nicht sehen kannst? Da macht VSync mit der maximalen Bildrate des Monitors schon Sinn!
> Und mit zwei 290'ern kann ich mir durchaus flüssiges Spielen in 4K vorstellen. Verstehe deinen Vergleich zu deiner einzelnen GTX 780 nicht - die 290 ist (jeweils in Standardausführung) schon einen Tick schneller als die 780 und hat dabei noch 1 GB mehr VRAM und genau das bringt in ACU einen Vorteil, denn ich sehe regelmäßig eine Auslastung von 3,5 GB im Afterburner.
> 
> ...





JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja teilweise machen 80fps bei 60Hz schon Sinn.
> Habe bei BF4 auch um die 80fps und ich lebe da lieber mit Tearing, als das ich mit Vsync an nichts mehr treffe.




Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr mit euren 60Hz habt und warum @alfalfa meint 20 FPS mehr bringen mir nichts dann solltest du vielleicht mal schauen was bei anderen in der Signature steht meiner macht 144Hz bei 2560x1440 mit G-Sync 
und die Performance meiner GTX780 da bin ich nicht enttäucht das habe ich kommen sehen das bei der Auflösung mit der Karte nichts mehrgeht aber ne GTX 970 ist nicht viel schneller also kann er mir nicht erzählen das in AC:U mit 4K 30FPS anliegen mit einer Karte wenn ich schon bei 2K an SLI nicht vorbei komme 

Ich warte jetzt nur ab was zuerst kommt ne GTX980 Ti(mit mind. 6GB V-Ram) , ne Titan 2 und das dann im SLI und alles unter 50FPS ist schon ne Zumutung wenn man weiss das es besser geht 

und @alfalfa vielleicht ein richtigen PC als den ganzen Firlefanz den du in deiner Signature angibst: Notebook . . . Netbook . . . Zweitrechner . . . HTPC  . . . also ich kann nur ein Gerät gleichzeitig bedienen


----------



## OC.Conny (22. Dezember 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> FHD / WQHD / UHD ?!
> 
> ...



Bei 24 Zoll brauchst an 4K nicht zu denken da reicht WQHD völlig aus . . . 4K würde ich erst ab 29/30 Zoll als Sinnvoll betrachten.

Deine Graka sollte für durchschnittlich "Hoch" reichen wenn du mit 40 -50 FPS  zufrieden bist  - könnte mir aber vorstellen das es da einige Drops unter 30FPS geben könnte


----------



## Blackout27 (22. Dezember 2014)

Einfach mal meine Posts richtig lesen.... Habe nie gesagt das ich in ACU in 4K 30 Fps schaffe. Lächerlich wie Conny sich "aufregt"


----------



## OC.Conny (22. Dezember 2014)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Einfach mal meine Posts richtig lesen.... Habe nie gesagt das ich in ACU in 4K 30 Fps schaffe. Lächerlich wie Conny sich "aufregt"


 

Dann ist das nicht aus deinem Post auf Seite 2  :"Also ich habe eine normal getaktete 970 und ein 4K Monitor (mit G-Sync)  und konnte bisher alle Games in 4K und hohen-max. Details zocken bei  mind. 30fps (ohne SMAA). Lediglich das neue AC Unity läuft bei mir um  die 20-30Fps was nicht so der Hit ist"

doch ich glaube schon habe ich ja eben von da kopiert


ist das jetzt schon Altersdemenz?


----------



## Blackout27 (22. Dezember 2014)

"20-30" bedeutet nicht, dass es die ganze Zeit permanent auf 30fps läuft sondern mal ab und an bei 30fps krüppelt. Das ist weit entfernt vom flüssigen spielen aber egal du scheinst eh deine feste Meinung über 4K zu haben. 
Habe in meinen Posts denke mal durchaus verständlich meine Erfahrung von 4K geschildert.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Dezember 2014)

@Conny:Und wenn du jetzt mit deinen Doppelposts und Beleidigungen aufhören könntest, das wäre auch sehr nett.
Und warum soll 4K bei 24" nichts sein?
Gibt genug Leute die das haben wollen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (22. Dezember 2014)

Bin davon überzeugt dass eine R9 290 nichts mit 4K anstellen kann. 
Doch wie stehen meine Chancen bei WQHD?


----------



## JoM79 (22. Dezember 2014)

Es kommt immer drauf an, was du in 4K spielen willst.
Spiele wie Diablo 3 oder Starcraft haben da kaum Probleme.
Ein Crysis 3 oder das neue Dragon Age wohl schon eher.


----------



## OC.Conny (22. Dezember 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> @Conny:Und wenn du jetzt mit deinen Doppelposts und Beleidigungen aufhören könntest, das wäre auch sehr nett.
> Und warum soll 4K bei 24" nichts sein?
> Gibt genug Leute die das haben wollen.



4K auf 24 Zoll macht nun wirklich keinen Sinn - habe eben mal bei Alternate geschaut und auf 5 Seiten waren grade mal 3 Stück zu finden also können das soviel ja nicht sein die das wollen oder die Hersteller verschlafen alle einen Trend. WQHD ist bei 24 Zoll völlig Ausreichend 
und auch mit einer Graka wie der R9 290 zu stemmen

4K  auf 24 Zoll . . . ab einem gewissen Punkt kann das Auge den Gewinn an Schärfe nicht mehr wahrnehmen also warum für etwas Geld ausgeben was ich nun wirklich nicht mehr sehe.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Dezember 2014)

Für dich mag WQHD ausreichend sein, aber es wird genug andere geben die das anders sehen.
Mir reicht auch FHD bei 27" und vielen ist das viel zuwenig Auflösung.


----------



## amer_der_erste (22. Dezember 2014)

Also 4K ist ausgeschlossen. 

Bin num am überlegen ob meine Hardware mit 1440p zurecht kommen wird. 

Gta5
Far Cry 4
The Crew
Grid Autosport 
Bioshock Infinite 

das sind so meine games. am liebsten waren mir konstante 60 FPS




Gruß, Amer


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. Dezember 2014)

Ist doch ganz einfach ziehe grob 40% von deinen jetzigen FPS ab und dann hast ungefär die FPS die de mit WQHD haben wirst.
Und mal ehrlich wie lange hat man nen Monitor 3-5Jahre?
Jetzt noch auf FullHD finde ich net mehr zeitgemäß
Z.b in Crysis 2 sinds mit ner HD 7950PCS 20FPS weniger bei WQHD mit maxed out als bei FullHD.
Da die 290er schon stück schneller ist würde ich mir da keine so großen gedanken machen.
Richte dich net nach GTA 5 das wird eh wieder nen desaster.
The Crew brauch nix sowie BS, Grid kenne ich net und FC4  müsstest dir paar benchmarks suchen.
Wie gesagt ich würde zu WQHD greifen du kannst dir ja mal den benq-bl2710pt anschauen der soll ne gute Interpolation haben falls mal doch nen spiel überhaupt net spielbar sein sollte auf WQHD was ich aber net glaub mit ner 290er.


----------



## amer_der_erste (22. Dezember 2014)

Okay, hab mir jetzt Benchmarks zu FC4 in 1440p angeschaut. 

Naja in etwa 35 FPS sind drinnen. 

Reicht das eurer Meinung nach? Will nicht mehr Geld als nötig für nen WQHD Moni ausgeben für den ich dann nicht voll 'genießen'  kann..


----------



## HightechNick (22. Dezember 2014)

Ohne starkem G-Sync-System oder sehr starkem SLI-System würde ich ganz klar bei 1080p bleiben, da Du stabile 60fps mit einzelnen Grafikkarten in 1440p bei aktuellen Blockbuster-Titeln nicht im Ansatz erreichst. Außerdem sollte die Grafikkkarte mind. 4GB haben, da diese aktuell schon recht häufig voll ausgelastet werden.

Eine GTX980/4GB bringt in vielen aktuellen Spielen in 1440p gerade mal knapp die 40fps, die man für G-Sync haben sollte. Teilweise muss man dafür sogar noch ein paar Details zurückdrehen. Man wünscht sich also eigentlich noch mehr Leistung in Form einer GTX980ti oder Titan 2. Auch beim VRAM würden 2GB mehr nicht schaden, wenn man sieht, dass man schon mit einfachem Antialiasing ständig die vollen 4GB ausschöpft. 

Somit gibt IMO nur zwei Varianten um 1440p ohne ernsthafte Einschränkungen und halbwegs zukunftssicher (2-3 Jahre) zu nutzen: 

1. G-Sync System

- ASUS ROG Swift Monitor (da das der einzige G-Sync Monitor mit 1440p ist)
- GTX980ti oder Titan 2 (da man für G-Sync eine nVidia-Karte braucht, die GTX980 nicht immer 100%ig die notwendige Leistung bringt und 4GB grenzwertig sind)

Damit zockt man dann aktuelle Games wie Far Cry 4, AC:Unity, Crysis 3, usw. in Ultra mit einem Minimum von ca. 50-60fps, die dank G-Sync problemlos ausreichen. Sollten künftige Spiele etwas anspruchsvoller werden hat man nach unten noch einen Puffer von 10-20fps den G-Sync gut abfangen kann. Vielleicht muss man in zwei Jahren dann mal anfagen ein paar Einschränkungen hinzunehmen, aber bis dahin sollte eigentlich alles sehr problemlos auf Ultra laufen.

2. SLI-System

- Grafikkarten mit jeweils mind. mit 6GB VRAM (da bekanntermaßen jede Karte ihren eigenen VRAM braucht)
- Performance ab ca. Titan / GTX980ti-Niveau

Auf Grund dieser beiden Voraussetzungen kommen nur folgende Typen in Frage: Titan / Titan Black / GTX980ti / Titan 2 - alle anderen Karten fallen wegen VRAM oder Performance durchs Raster. Auch macht ein SLI-System mit seinen Nachteilen nur dann Sinn, wenn man verfügbare Single-GPU-Lösungen deutlich übertrifft - was mit mit einer GTX780 oder 970 im SLI im Vergleich zu einer Titan 2 aber voraussichtlich nicht der Fall sein wird, so dass ein solches System nicht viel mehr als eine Notlösung wäre, weil die Titan 2 noch etwas auf sich warten lässt. Außerdem wird es mit GTX780/970 nicht immer für stabile 60fps ausreichen - und ein bisschen Puffer braucht man ja auch noch. Wirklich stabile 60fps/V-Sync, die dann nicht ständig ruckeln sind in 1440p kein leicht erreichbares Ziel. 

Natürlich ist nicht alles was unter diesen recht hohen Ansprüchen liegt direkt unspielbar, aber es mach IMO den Wunsch nach 1440p-Auflösung sinnlos, da man dann mit flüssigen 1080p / Ultra einfach das bessere Gesamtergebnis hätte. Wenn man auf 1440p geht, will man doch keine Einschränkungen gegenüber Lösungen mit 1080p, sondern diese von Gesamteindruck übertreffen.

PS: Bei der SLI-Lösung bitte die entsprechende AMD-Lösung selbst dazudenken - ich kenne mich mit AMD zu wenig aus, um da konkrete Modelle/Chips vorzuschlagen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (23. Dezember 2014)

HightechNick schrieb:


> Ohne starkem G-Sync-System oder sehr starkem SLI-System würde ich ganz klar bei 1080p bleiben, da Du stabile 60fps mit einzelnen Grafikkarten in 1440p bei aktuellen Blockbuster-Titeln nicht im Ansatz erreichst. Außerdem sollte die Grafikkkarte mind. 4GB haben, da diese aktuell schon recht häufig voll ausgelastet werden.
> 
> Eine GTX980/4GB bringt in vielen aktuellen Spielen in 1440p gerade mal knapp die 40fps, die man für G-Sync haben sollte. Teilweise muss man dafür sogar noch ein paar Details zurückdrehen. Man wünscht sich also eigentlich noch mehr Leistung in Form einer GTX980ti oder Titan 2. Auch beim VRAM würden 2GB mehr nicht schaden, wenn man sieht, dass man schon mit einfachem Antialiasing ständig die vollen 4GB ausschöpft.
> 
> ...




Alles klar, sehr gut erklärt. Habe mir nun einige Benchmarks angesehen, und merke das kaum mehr als 40 FPs möglich sind. 

Habe meinen neuen Pc seit wenigen Wochen. Hole mir einen netten 24 Zöller und habe Spaß die nächsten 2, 3 Jahre. Bis dahin ist wahrscheinlich WqHD Standard und mit einer Karte die nicht unbedingt Euro 500+ mit konstanten 60-80 FPS auf Ultra spielbar.. 

Jetzt nur noch den richtigen Monitor finden. Limit sind 200 Euro. Bkn dankbar für jede Hilfe!


----------



## OC.Conny (23. Dezember 2014)

HightechNick schrieb:


> Ohne starkem G-Sync-System oder sehr starkem SLI-System würde ich ganz klar bei 1080p bleiben, da Du stabile 60fps mit einzelnen Grafikkarten in 1440p bei aktuellen Blockbuster-Titeln nicht im Ansatz erreichst. Außerdem sollte die Grafikkkarte mind. 4GB haben, da diese aktuell schon recht häufig voll ausgelastet werden.
> 
> Eine GTX980/4GB bringt in vielen aktuellen Spielen in 1440p gerade mal knapp die 40fps, die man für G-Sync haben sollte. Teilweise muss man dafür sogar noch ein paar Details zurückdrehen. Man wünscht sich also eigentlich noch mehr Leistung in Form einer GTX980ti oder Titan 2. Auch beim VRAM würden 2GB mehr nicht schaden, wenn man sieht, dass man schon mit einfachem Antialiasing ständig die vollen 4GB ausschöpft.
> 
> ...



Eine kleine Anmerkung: Um G-Sync zu nutzen können nur NVIDIA - Karten verwendet werden da AMD - Karten nicht unterstützt werden! ! !
Bei AMD heist es FREESYNC und ist glaube ich noch nicht verfügbar  . . . obwohl ich mal ne News gelesen habe das zu Weihnachten die ersten Monitore mit FreeSync erhältlich sein sollen, aber da bin ich nicht auf dem laufenden da mich das nicht interessiert weil ich G-Sync nutze


----------



## Atent123 (23. Dezember 2014)

Bei AMD gibt es die 290 x mit 8 gb V-Ram für ein CF Gespann.


----------



## HightechNick (23. Dezember 2014)

alfalfa schrieb:


> Ich habe ACU eben in 2560x1440 gespielt und hatte meistens 50 FPS. Minimum waren 45, Maximum 55 (alle Einstellungen auf das höchstmögliche, FXAA).



Dann hast Du aber vermutlich nur kurz und nur in einem unkritischen Gebiet gespielt. Hier ein Screenshot inkl. Framerate-Einblendung mit einer GTX980@1500MHz in 1440p/Ultra/FXAA:

http://i.imgur.com/gOEWsnY.jpg  <- nur 37,8fps!

Deutlich tiefer ging es bei mir in mehreren Stunden zwar nie runter, aber mit einer GTX970 könnte es trotzdem knapp werden an solchen Stellen die 30fps zu halten. 

Da SLI nur 60-80% Steigerung bringt, sind 60fps an solchen Stellen auch mit SLI schwer möglich - 100%ig flüssig und ruckelfrei ist daher 1440p momentan bei AC:U tatsächlich nur mit G-Sync möglich - mit einem GTX780ti/Titan/GTX980-SLI-System sollte man aber auch dicht an stabile 60fps und V-Sync herankommen und ohne größere Einschränkungen spielen können.

Hier noch zwei grafisch beeindruckendere Bilder mit 42-49fps:

http://i.imgur.com/Y504yCR.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/jvVwYpS.jpg

Leider geht bei den Screenshots ein Teil der ursprünglichen Qualität verloren - im Spiel sieht es nochmal ein gutes Stück besser aus.


----------



## alfalfa (23. Dezember 2014)

OC.Conny schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr mit euren 60Hz habt und warum @alfalfa meint 20 FPS mehr bringen mir nichts dann solltest du vielleicht mal schauen was bei anderen in der Signature steht meiner macht 144Hz bei 2560x1440 mit G-Sync
> 
> und @alfalfa vielleicht ein richtigen PC als den ganzen Firlefanz den du in deiner Signature angibst: Notebook . . . Netbook . . . Zweitrechner . . . HTPC  . . . also ich kann nur ein Gerät gleichzeitig bedienen



Lieber Conny, vielleicht bleibst du mal beim Kontext, denn ich habe ganz deutlich geschrieben, dass 80 FPS auf einem 60Hz Bildschirm nichts bringen (außer kürzere Reaktionszeit, wie JoM79 angemerkt hat).
144 Hz Monitore, ggf. noch mit G-Sync sind was ganz anderes, darauf bezog ich mich nicht und das weißt du.

Und die andere Sache:
Was ist denn für dich ein richtiger PC?
Ich hielt mein System bisher für einen richtigen PC, denn ich kann mit dieser Hardware super spielen. Der andere Rechner ist halt aus Resten übrig geblieben, den Pi nehme ich für Streaming von Mediatheken usw., das Notebook für den Urlaub und das Netbook für's Klo oder den Balkon. So komme ich niemals in die Verlegenheit, mehr als ein System gleichzeitig bedienen zu müssen. Ist aber trotzdem nett, wie du dich um mich sorgst.


----------



## alfalfa (23. Dezember 2014)

HightechNick schrieb:


> Dann hast Du aber vermutlich nur kurz und nur in einem unkritischen Gebiet gespielt. Hier ein Screenshot inkl. Framerate-Einblendung mit einer GTX980@1500MHz in 1440p/Ultra/FXAA:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/gOEWsnY.jpg  <- nur 37,8fps!
> 
> Deutlich tiefer ging es bei mir in mehreren Stunden zwar nie runter, aber mit einer GTX970 könnte es trotzdem knapp werden an solchen Stellen die 30fps zu halten.



Ich gebe dir Recht, als ich den Test gemacht habe, war ich noch in der Kanalisation (bin noch am Amfang des Spiels bei 9%).

Heute habe ich aber an der Oberfläche eine Weile weitergespielt und mit Fraps Screenshots gemacht und zweimal den Benchmark für eine Minute laufen lassen.

Ergebnis der Benchmarks:

2014-12-23 20:38:12 - ACU
Frames: 2612 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 43.533 - Min: 40 - Max: 46
2014-12-23 20:43:31 - ACU
Frames: 2895 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 48.250 - Min: 40 - Max: 60

Hier die Screenshots (nachträglich wegen der Größe zu JPG konvertiert, Größe unverändert).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß ja selber nicht, warum das Spiel bei mir so gut läuft, während die meisten anderen Performance Probleme beklagen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (23. Dezember 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Okay, hab mir jetzt Benchmarks zu FC4 in 1440p angeschaut.
> 
> Naja in etwa 35 FPS sind drinnen.
> 
> Reicht das eurer Meinung nach? Will nicht mehr Geld als nötig für nen WQHD Moni ausgeben für den ich dann nicht voll 'genießen'  kann..



Die Frage ist eher brauchst du immer maxed out?
AA kann man ja auf 2fach lassen und den rest auf Hoch/Ultra dann sollten auch mehr wie 35FPS raus kommen.


----------

